# Antena AM, cálculo, realización practica, radiacion.



## Fantasma (Jun 10, 2006)

He construido  un pequeño emisor AM, pero la antena debe estar sobre el receptor, al alejarla no se escucha nada

¿Alguien me puede sugerir alguna antena para emisión AM que pueda construir?


----------



## ciri (Nov 15, 2007)

Andan igual una para FM que una para AM?

Se puede adaptar?

en tal caso.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/antena-fm-calculos-realizacion-practica-ajustes-10394/


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 15, 2007)

Mmm, no será que le estás poniendo una antena muy larga?


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 22, 2008)

He estado recabando información acerca de la realización práctica de una antena de AM para bandas de 1Mhz a 30 Mhz.

Googleando he encontrado esta respuesta de un internauta, en respuesta a una radioaficionada que desea realizar una antena de onda media en banda comercial de 1Mhz.

Dice así:

" - _¿Cual es la longitud física de un dipolo de media onda que opera a 1Mhz en la banda AM?

Bueno, pues considerando que un dipolo es una antena de longituda aproximandamente igual a media longitud de onda, hendida en su centro elécrtrico para connexión a una línea de transmisión.

Y que la impedancia de la antena es aproximadamente 72 ohmios.

y que el diagrama de radiación presenta un máximo en la dirección normal al eje de la antena, denominada dipolo, doblete y dipolo de media onda.

Estamos hablando por tanto de las ondas que se denominan con las siglas MF o Ondas Medias o hectómétricas, que tienen una longitud de onda de 1.000 metros a 100 metros que se recogen en la banda 6. que tiene una gama de frecuencia de 300 KHz a 3 MHz.

Y que además se propagan similar a onda de tierra pero con una absorción elevada durante el día, propagación prevalentemente ionosférica durante la noche; se usa para la radiofusión.

ASÏ AM; la banda AM, es la abreviatura de Amplitud Modulada, Amplitud Modulada, y se refiere a un tipo de emisión en la que amplitud de la portadora varía con la misma amplitud que la voz humana.

Este grupo denominado A3, es muy amplio, ya que engloba a las emisiones de doble banda lateral o banda lateral única, con o sin portadora suprimida,, no obstante, la banda lateral única es un subgrupo importante y merece mención especial.

Lo primero porque esta onda de Amplitud Modulada solo lleva un 25 o un 50 % de información.

La invención de la emisión en Amplitud Modulada fue seguida de la invención de la telegrafía sin hilos, y lo más importante:

Como expresa la denominación de Amplitud Modulada pues se producen variaciones de la amplitud de la señal transmitida esto quiere decir que la potencia de emisión varía contínualmente al ritmo de la modulación.

Osease mi niña que la señal de RF pura o senoidal y la señal de audio de un micrófono juntas, unidas, fundidas, dán una señal de AM resultante, llamada señal de amplitud modulada, con las curvas de RF y de audio que cuya resultante es la señal de AM o Amplitud Modulada.

Así que una de las formas de obtener una señal de AM Amplitud Modulada consiste en variar la tensión de alimentación del paso o etapa final al ritmo de la señal de audio, es decir de la voz.

Entre el oscilador, amplificador, paso final clase c, que va a la antena o preamplificador de audio amplificador de potencia al paso final clase c y a la antena.

Así tenemos que definir el llamado porcentaje de modulación, así si el amplificador de potencia es de parecida potencia al paso final se puede amplificar un aumento de potencia igual al del amplificador en el paso final. o sea que hay que saber modular al 40 % y no saturarlo al 100 % de potencia.

La amplitud modulada o AM era hasta los años 1960 la más utitlizada porque era la más fácil de fabricar por los radioaficionados, ya que está compuesta de un micrófono amplificador de audio o por oscilador .

LA ANTENA FISICA QUE ES LO QUE ME PIDES, TE LA VOY A PONER TAMBIEN PARA QUE VEAS QUE APRECIO TU PREGUNTA EN LO QUE VALE Y EN LO QUE PESA A TÍ PARTUCULARMENTE COMO USUARIA.

La antena dipolo o antena de media onda es de las más simples de construir esta formada por un solo hilo de longitud aproximada a media onda la resistencia de radiación es de 73 ohmios, o sea que está en casos practicos entre 50 y 73 ohmios, depèndiendo de circustancias como son su construccion fusuca aisladores del conductor y su instalacion situación respecto al suelo.

Así la resistencia y la impedancia depende en poco del conductor empleado de su diametro con lo que su capacidad aumenta pero disminuyendo la inductancia, y tenga una formula matemática.

L= 150 X K
------------------ divido.
F en MHz

También L= Media onda Menos K
Siendo L longitud del dipolo en metros_
_K es una constante en la que interviene la relación diámetro/divido por la longitud. pero que oscila entre 0,90 y 0, 99, o sea que tampoco es tanto si te equivocas algo._

_Dicho de otra manera mi niña:

La longitud total de la antena haya que medirla de extremo a extremo de los conductores o sea midiendo la longitud de los dos hilos conductores más la del aislador de espaciamiento central._

_El lóbulo de la relación dipolo no es uniforme. y bueno ahora te voy a dar orientaciones de la antena:_

_de 3,5 a 3,8 MHz son las antenas de 36, 90 metros,

de 7 a 7,3 MHz son los dipolos antenas de 19,97 metros.

de 14 a 14,3 MHz son de 10,06 metros de largos.

de 21 a 21, 4 MHz son de 6,74 metros de largas

de 28 a 30 MHz son de 4, 97 metros de larga_

_Con estas proporciones y para una antena dipolo de 1 MHZ un megaHerz pues estoy seguro que la antena tiene que tener entre 90 y 100 metros de longitud; así que vete extendiendo hilo o comprando mejor una antena prefabricada._

Y recabando algo más concreto:

Antena Dipolo de media onda

        La antena dipolo es probablemente la más sencilla de construir y por ello no debería dar problemas en su construcción. Los dipolos de media onda (y sus múltiplos impares) tienen en el punto de alimentación una impedancia, teórica de 75 ohmios que al ser parecida a la del transmisor (50 ohmios) nos permitirá su alimentación sin problemas sin tener que recurrir a adaptadores de impedancia, en el peor de los casos la R.O.E. debería estar a 1,5.

        Si las ramas del dipolo se colocan en "V" invertida formando un angulo de 120 a 90 grados, su impedancia desciende acercándose hasta los 50 ohmios lo que parece ser ideal. No obstante se deforma ligeramente el lóbulo de radiación y al acercarse sus extremos al suelo u obstáculos adyacentes se empeora su rendimiento.

El calculo practico para una antena de 40 m. seria, eligiendo como frecuencia central los 7.050 Mhz:

L = 142,5/F        L = 142,5/7,050        L = 20,21 m.

        Esta será la longitud total del elemento radiante, pero como hay que alimentarlo en el centro, será necesario partirlo en dos, o sea cada rama tendrá:

l = L/2      l = 20,21/2         l = 10,105 m.

        Como la altura y los obstáculos influyen en la longitud, es conveniente cortarla un poco más larga e ir recortándola experimentalmente. Hay que tener en cuenta que si el dipolo se monta como "V" invertida habrá que reducir esta longitud. ¿Cuánto?, Dependerá del ángulo que formen sus ramas, los obstáculos y la influencia del suelo.

        La separación entre las dos ramas no es critica y puede ser de unos 5 ó 10 cm. Pero generalmente vendrá determinada por el tipo de aislador central que se emplee. Caso aparte sería su uso en VHF ó UHF donde debería reducirse considerablemente.

        El diámetro del cable a emplear no es critico ya que este solo afecta al ancho de banda, pero en bandas bajas su efecto es totalmente inapreciable, pero si que habrá de tenerse en cuenta la tracción mecánica que tendrá que soportar, para que las dilataciones sean lo menor posibles, 2,5 ó 4 mm2 será adecuado en instalaciones fijas, en portátiles o experimentales será suficiente 1,5 mm2 o incluso menos. Caso aparte sería su uso en VHF ó UHF donde si es importante su efecto sobre el ancho de banda, por ello se tendrá que recurrir a tubo de 8 mm de diámetro como mínimo.

        Para mantener las características de la antena dipolo, lo ideal seria alimentarla con cable paralelo de 75 ohmios y un acoplador a la salida del equipo, pero lo habitual es hacerlo con cable coaxial de 50 ohmios, algunas veces también se usa el de 75 ohmios. En cualquier caso los primeros metros del cable de bajada deberán descender perpendicularmente a la antena.

        En el punto de alimentación es conveniente (pero prescindible) colocar un balum de relación 1:1 porque hay que tener en cuenta que la antena dipolo es simétrica y el cable coaxial asimétrico lo que deformaría el lóbulo de radiación. El balum, también unifica las dos ramas del dipolo en corriente continua y baja frecuencia lo que nos protege un poco ante las descargas atmosféricas y por último amortigua ligeramente los efectos de la diferencia de impedancia entre la antena y la línea de alimentación. Un balum normal de aire o ferrita nos cubrirá perfectamente de 10 a 80 metros y uno toroidal de 6 a 160 metros, esto nos facilitará el poner varios dipolos en paralelo formando la antena "bigote de gato".

        Es conveniente (no imprescindible) hacer con el mismo cable coaxial dos bobinas de 4 ó 5 espiras de unos 20 ó 30 cm. de diámetro, una arriba, junto al balum o punto de alimentación de la antena y otra abajo junto al equipo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 22, 2008)

MUY BUEN APORTE......como siempre.


----------



## Sfinge (May 26, 2008)

Excelentisimo aporto Tecnicdeso, y ademas, quiero saber que es lo que piensas de este otro tipo de antena para onda media o AM, ya que este diseño es el que pretendo ocupar para el transmisor de ramsey.


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 28, 2008)

Hoal sfinge, es muy bonita, pero ese tipo de antena es para recepción, no para transmisión. El dipolo para transmitir en estas frecuencias es enorme, como ves en el reportaje anterior.


----------



## Sfinge (Jun 19, 2008)

Observa este diseño de antena, servirá para transmisión? Y que tipo de diseño es?


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 24, 2008)

No sirve para transmision. Esa es una antena interior de luna de coche, y es autoamplificada, pero solo es para recepcion. 

No busques mas antenas pequeñas. La antena para transmision puede ser de media onda, o onda completa, lo cual significa que necesitamos metros y metros de cable para realizar una antena en la banda de onda media 1 Mhz.


----------



## GS BROADCAST (May 6, 2011)

Estimado, en la práctica, para transmisión en ondas medias se emplean antenas tipo Marconi, aisladas , de 190 grados eléctricos y con un sistema de 120 radianes de 0,23 Lamda , obviamente, es caro y voluminoso.
Una opción mas económica es el monopopo plegado con ataque a 45 grados, no requiere torre aislada y con longitudes de 1/4 de Lamda y sistemas de radiales "simplificados" funciona bastante bien
saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 8, 2011)

Monopolo Plegado*


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 16, 2011)

tecnicdeso dijo:


> He estado recabando información acerca de la realización práctica de una antena de AM para bandas de 1Mhz a 30 Mhz.
> 
> Googleando he encontrado esta respuesta de un internauta, en respuesta a una radioaficionada que desea realizar una antena de onda media en banda comercial de 1Mhz.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 10, 2011)

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Hoal sfinge, es muy bonita, pero ese tipo de antena es para recepción, no para transmisión. El dipolo para transmitir en estas frecuencias es enorme, como ves en el reportaje anterior.



Saludo a todos , como la potencia del Ramsey es unos 100mW entoses si es possible conectar el antena de quadro sin problemas .
La onda transmitida es predominantemiente magnectica debido al quadro , ja con  las antenas de hilo tenemos ondas electromagneticas ( componentes electricas + magneticas ortogonales entre si en lo espacio livre ).
Uno fuerte abraço !!
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Feb 28, 2020)

Tengo una pregunta.

alguien conocía una manera sencilla de hacer un MW / AM AERIAL ,Antena para transmisor 25w ,trabajando en 1610khz .
si podría ser simple con WIRE , y lo que la cobertura podría ser exceptuado ,tengo idea de AM, sé que muchas cosas afectan la transmisión, como piso


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 28, 2020)

Hola caro Don radium98 , mire aca : https://sites.google.com/site/lowpowerradio/home/a-m-broadcast-antennas-by-w5cdt?tmpl=/system/app/templates/print/&showPrintDialog=1 , creo que te sirve , o ese aca : Three simple AM transmitter plans for Part 15 broadcasting y tanbien ese aca: Radio Morningstar , y ese aca : LPAM.info - Low Power AM Broadcasting
Te dejo tanbien un bueno livro para estudiar mejor ese mravilloso tema.
Seres curioso , ? que diseño estas armando?
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 29, 2020)

En AM y a esas frecuencias tan bajas es primordial la toma de tierra, yo la tomo de una cañería de mi casa.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 29, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> En AM y a esas frecuencias tan bajas es primordial la toma de tierra, yo la tomo de una cañería de mi casa.


Hola caro Don Andrxx ,? podrias contarnos como es tu equipo de TX AM y cuanto es lo alcançe obtenido a la redonda?
!Muchas gracias de antemano!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 29, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Andrxx ,? podrias contarnos como es tu equipo de TX AM y cuanto es lo alcançe obtenido a la redonda?
> !Muchas gracias de antemano!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



En principio se trata simplemente de un generador RF PROMAX de los años 70 que se usaba para ajustar las radios, tiene vobulador, generador de FI y cubre desde 100 kHz hasta 40 Mhz, la salida de ese generador la ataco a un lineal autoconstruido que da casi 2 W en 1449 Khz, estamos hablando de una modulación en bajo nivel por lo que el lineal, para no recortar la señal debe ser, valga la redundancia, muy "lineal". La verdad es que la señal que veo en el osciloscopio sin modulación es una senoide limpia. Para emitir utilizo un hilo de 10 metros y una toma de tierra que es simplemente un hilo conectado a través de una pinza de cocodrilo a un grifo de cobre antiguo el cual he linado para que haga buen contacto, la toma de tierra es crucial ya que sin ella el alcance se reduce a la mitad. La señal la he llegado a recibir muy débil a 4 Km pero ya muy débil y de día... Yo se que el diseño es un poco precario pero en la práctica, funciona muy bien, la bobina del circuito resonante de salida es simplemente, una bobina de recepción de una vieja radio AM. La fotos están tomadas durante el proceso de montaje en un gabinete del circuito... por eso se ve "a medias".


----------



## maricio (Mar 18, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> En principio se trata simplemente de un generador RF PROMAX de los años 70 que se usaba para ajustar las radios, tiene vobulador, generador de FI y cubre desde 100 kHz hasta 40 Mhz, la salida de ese generador la ataco a un lineal autoconstruido que da casi 2 W en 1449 Khz, estamos hablando de una modulación en bajo nivel por lo que el lineal, para no recortar la señal debe ser, valga la redundancia, muy "lineal". La verdad es que la señal que veo en el osciloscopio sin modulación es una senoide limpia. Para emitir utilizo un hilo de 10 metros y una toma de tierra que es simplemente un hilo conectado a través de una pinza de cocodrilo a un grifo de cobre antiguo el cual he linado para que haga buen contacto, la toma de tierra es crucial ya que sin ella el alcance se reduce a la mitad. La señal la he llegado a recibir muy débil a 4 Km pero ya muy débil y de día... Yo se que el diseño es un poco precario pero en la práctica, funciona muy bien, la bobina del circuito resonante de salida es simplemente, una bobina de recepción de una vieja radio AM. La fotos están tomadas durante el proceso de montaje en un gabinete del circuito... por eso se ve "a medias".


hola andrxx ¿ el choque L2 Y L3 que inductancia lleva y que potencia maxima entrega en la salida ?


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 19, 2020)

Buenas  maricio, los choques son sacados de una TV de desguace pero un VK200 debe de funcionar bien, lo que se trata es que la RF no vaya a la fuente, calculo que sobre un watio o algo más.


----------



## maricio (Mar 19, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas  maricio, los choques son sacados de una TV de desguace pero un VK200 debe de funcionar bien, lo que se trata es que la RF no vaya a la fuente, calculo que sobre un watio o algo más.


hola andrxx  ¿ el transitor bd124 no se ve en las fotos  es igual a un 2n3055 ? voy a hacer el circuito  tengo un pll de am  abajo te muestro una foto del pll  ¿ se podra agregar el lineal  que tu subiste ?


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 20, 2020)

Buenas, el BD124 es un poco más pequeño que un 2N3055, el nivel de salida del PLL no se cual será pero yo lo excito con un generador de RF promax que no dará ni un miliwatio, por lo tanto, si el nivel de salida de tu transmisor es más elevado habría que valorar que hacer.

Por cierto ¿podrías compartir el esquema de ese PLL AM?


----------



## maricio (Mar 20, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, el BD124 es un poco más pequeño que un 2N3055, el nivel de salida del PLL no se cual será pero yo lo excito con un generador de RF promax que no dará ni un miliwatio, por lo tanto, si el nivel de salida de tu transmisor es más elevado habría que valorar que hacer.
> 
> Por cierto ¿podrías compartir el esquema de ese PLL AM?


hola andrxx  este pll funciona muy bien lo unico que no tiene un transistor de salida de rf,  hay otro pll igual que tiene transistor un 2n3904 como salida a la antena  abajo dejo una fotos del pll con el pdf 









						AM PLL Rev1.pdf
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 20, 2020)

maricio dijo:


> hola andrxx  este pll funciona muy bien lo unico que no tiene un transistor de salida de rf,  hay otro pll igual que tiene transistor un 2n3904 como salida a la antena  abajo dejo una fotos del pll con el pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ese diseño anda con pasos de 9Khz y dependendo de la latitude en que es enpleyado  , es nesesario canbiar para pasos de 10Khz , eso es possible canbiando lo cristal de referenzia por otro de 10.240Mhz.
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 20, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ese diseño anda con pasos de 9Khz y dependendo de la latitude en que es enpleyado  , es nesesario canbiar para pasos de 10Khz , eso es possible canbiando lo cristal de referenzia por otro de 10.240Mhz.
> Att,
> Daniel lopes.


Para España va bien, ya que aqui se usa la canalización de 9 Khz.

Hay queaveriguar la potencia de salida que a lo mejor ni llega a 100 mW, me atrevo a decir que es un transmisor de los famosos del "artículo 15 de la FCC", en esas condiciones hasta me atrevería a decir que se puede excitar directamente a un BD135/BD124/BD243 o similar en la misma configuración que mi montaje, obviando los pasos previos.


----------



## frederiksen (Abr 2, 2020)

Hola amigos del foro. He visto la construccion de antenas FM pero lo que no he visto es la construccion de una antena AM 535 a 1605 Khz, Alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 2, 2020)

No son antenas AM, son antenas para Low Frecuency o LF y depende de si las quieres para recibir, emitir, ambas y en el caso de recepción si la quieres activa, pasiva, etc.

Para emitir comercialmente muchos usaban un mástil vertical aislado o no, cargado/adaptado y en la base con un GRAN plano de tierra hecho con radiales de cobre en el suelo.  Torres de 80 o 100mts de altura o más.

Ahora e visto el uso de monoconos pero me parece que el resultado no es el mismo.

Ten en cuenta que un mástil para que represente 1/4 de onda de 1000KHz, debería tener  75mts 7 para la punta de la banta eso se eleva casi a los 140mts.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 2, 2020)

frederiksen dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro. He visto la construccion de antenas FM pero lo que no he visto es la construccion de una antena AM 535 a 1605 Khz, Alguien me puede ayudar?


Hola caro Don frederiksen , mire mi post#15 , hay mucha información , debes estudiar y despues preguntar lo que no entiendiste bien sobre ese tema.
!Suerte en los estudios  dudas adicionales , pregunte es un gusto platicar!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Abr 3, 2020)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/low_power_radio_broadcasting_me-pdf.187120/


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 3, 2020)

frederiksen dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro. He visto la construccion de antenas FM pero lo que no he visto es la construccion de una antena AM 535 a 1605 Khz, Alguien me puede ayudar?


Mire aca en ese tema : Transmisor AM broadcast casero con 3 valvulas , post#15 
!Suerte en los estudios!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ValenciaJazz (Ene 30, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> En principio se trata simplemente de un generador RF PROMAX de los años 70 que se usaba para ajustar las radios, tiene vobulador, generador de FI y cubre desde 100 kHz hasta 40 Mhz, la salida de ese generador la ataco a un lineal autoconstruido que da casi 2 W en 1449 Khz, estamos hablando de una modulación en bajo nivel por lo que el lineal, para no recortar la señal debe ser, valga la redundancia, muy "lineal". La verdad es que la señal que veo en el osciloscopio sin modulación es una senoide limpia. Para emitir utilizo un hilo de 10 metros y una toma de tierra que es simplemente un hilo conectado a través de una pinza de cocodrilo a un grifo de cobre antiguo el cual he linado para que haga buen contacto, la toma de tierra es crucial ya que sin ella el alcance se reduce a la mitad. La señal la he llegado a recibir muy débil a 4 Km pero ya muy débil y de día... Yo se que el diseño es un poco precario pero en la práctica, funciona muy bien, la bobina del circuito resonante de salida es simplemente, una bobina de recepción de una vieja radio AM. La fotos están tomadas durante el proceso de montaje en un gabinete del circuito... por eso se ve "a medias".


Hola Andrxx, gracias por tu artículo. Por lo que cuentas la salida que indicas RF OUT la conectas a un hilo de 10 mts (Aislado?), y la tierra del ciruito la conectas a Tierra (Grifo). ¿Es correcto mi interprestación? ¿Te funciona para 100 Khz? Gracias reiteradas


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 30, 2021)

ValenciaJazz dijo:


> Hola Andrxx, gracias por tu artículo. Por lo que cuentas la salida que indicas RF OUT la conectas a un hilo de 10 mts (Aislado?), y la tierra del ciruito la conectas a Tierra (Grifo). ¿Es correcto mi interprestación? ¿Te funciona para 100 Khz? Gracias reiteradas


Buenas, a mi me funciona para 1,5 Mhz... supongo que para 100 Khz debería ser el hilo aún más largo... el problema es que no puedo instalar en mi vivienda una antena que realmente pueda rendir a esas frecuencias.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 30, 2021



maricio dijo:


> hola andrxx  este pll funciona muy bien lo unico que no tiene un transistor de salida de rf,  hay otro pll igual que tiene transistor un 2n3904 como salida a la antena  abajo dejo una fotos del pll con el pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quiero hacerte una pregunta, la foto del lado de las pistas la tienes???? Estoy animándome a armar ese PLL.

Se podría usar como generador de portadora, amplificarla y modular en alto nivel o amplificar linealmente la señal modulada...


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 30, 2021)

Me autorespondo para analizar una cosa... he visto el esquema del "sintetizador" y por lo que veo no es nada más que un cristal el cual, la frecuencia de salida se divide a través de un divisor programable... por lo que intuyo... ¿la salida será una señal cuadrada? Si es así no me gusta nada de nada.

Mi propuesta consiste  (y llevo con esto en mente) en hacer un circuito oscilador con cristal o resonador cerámico que genere una señal *senoidal* y a su vez que la salida sea en un armónico, el segundo o tercero a través de un circuito LC sintonizado en colector... no se si esto que yo digo se puede hacer en la práctica, no me refiero a utilizar un cristal de sobretono sino a directamente, hacer que se obtenga en la salida el segundo o tercer armónico... y a partir de ahí amplificar hasta modular en alto nivel en el paso final. O mejor no se si primero es mejor hacer un oscilador y acto seguido, un buffer-separador donde en colector tengamos el circuito sintonizado.


----------



## ValenciaJazz (Ene 30, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, a mi me funciona para 1,5 Mhz... supongo que para 100 Khz debería ser el hilo aún más largo... el problema es que no puedo instalar en mi vivienda una antena que realmente pueda rendir a esas frecuencias.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 30, 2021
> 
> ...


Hola de nuevo Andrxx, ¿Entiendo que el hilo de antena lo extiendes desnudo, sin aislamiento? Gracias


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 30, 2021)

ValenciaJazz dijo:


> Hola de nuevo Andrxx, ¿Entiendo que el hilo de antena lo extiendes desnudo, sin aislamiento? Gracias


No, el hilo está con aislamiento... osease "no está pelado".

Este es el circuito definitivo para mi generador de RF PROMAX y se obtiene el máximo rendimiento entre 1000 y 2000 kHz... el proceso para ajustarlo es el siguiente, se conecta a la salida un osciloscopio (no hace falta sonda atenuadora y debe de hacerse sin conectar la antena definitiva) y en el generador se elige modular al 60 %, ajustamos R1 (cuyo valor no es crítico) hasta obtener en la salida una señal AM modulada en la que tanto el pico superior como inferior de la senoide no esté "aplastado"... en este momento, la señal que tendremos será limpia y podremos modular audio para analizar su desempeño... es posible hacer trabajar este circuito hasta los 24 V y supongo que se podrá utilizar cualquier otro generador de señal modulado.

La toma de tierra es vital... si pese a que retocamos R1 vemos que hay señal en salida sucia o distorsionada pese a que encedamos o apaguemos el generador o la fuente de RF, podemos colocar condensadores de desacoplo entre +V y masa... los que deseemos... sin ser el valor crítico, desde 100 nF hasta 10 uF, es aconsejable realizar este montaje en placa manhattan con un generoso plano de tierra.

BD124 puede sustituirse por BD135, BD140, etc... he usado el BD124 porque es un transistor muy resistente y que en los años 70-80 se hizo muy popular en España aparte de para audio, para el transmisor en KIT de CB 27 Mhz "Carkit" que lo usaba granjeándose la fama de ser un transistor "indestructible". En vez del 2N3053 podemos usar un 2N2219 metalizado aunque yo he conseguido varias unidades del 2N3053 que funcionan bastante bien diría que hasta mejor que muchos 2N2219.






La cobertura es de casi 3Km a la redonda aunque ya con señal residual o muy débil... depende mucho la antena, el terreno y sobre todo la toma de tierra que es fundamental para el equipo.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 31, 2021)

Como no puedo editar el anterior mensaje añado el esquema con una corrección definitiva...la alimentación pasa por la unión de L3 y C7. C6 puede ser un condensador variable el cual ajustaremos para máxima resonancia y máximo nivel de salida.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 31, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Me autorespondo para analizar una cosa... he visto el esquema del "sintetizador" y por lo que veo no es nada más que un cristal el cual, la frecuencia de salida se divide a través de un divisor programable... por lo que intuyo... ¿la salida será una señal cuadrada? Si es así no me gusta nada de nada.
> 
> Mi propuesta consiste  (y llevo con esto en mente) en hacer un circuito oscilador con cristal o resonador cerámico que genere una señal *senoidal* y a su vez que la salida sea en un armónico, el segundo o tercero a través de un circuito LC sintonizado en colector... no se si esto que yo digo se puede hacer en la práctica, no me refiero a utilizar un cristal de sobretono sino a directamente, hacer que se obtenga en la salida el segundo o tercer armónico... y a partir de ahí amplificar hasta modular en alto nivel en el paso final. O mejor no se si primero es mejor hacer un oscilador y acto seguido, un buffer-separador donde en colector tengamos el circuito sintonizado.


Hola a todos , caro Don Andraxx ese diseño arriba es un verdadero PLL que cubre toda  la banda de Ondas medias (520KHz hasta 1710KHz ) con pasos de 9KHz conforme la programación de las llaves.
Si quieres pasos de 10KHz debes canbiar lo cristal de quartzo de 9,216 MHz por otro de 10,240MHz.
La salida es cuadrada , pero basta un filtro pasa bajo para quedarse senoidal muy limpia , pero antes del jo recomando poner un paso ayslador (buffer) conposto por algunas puertas logicas (inversoras ) en serie.
La salida del PLL es lo pino 4 del CI4 (CD4046) .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 31, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don Andraxx ese diseño arriba es un verdadero PLL que cubre toda  la banda de Ondas medias (520KHz hasta 1710KHz ) con pasos de 9KHz conforme la programación de las llaves.
> Si quieres pasos de 10KHz debes canbiar lo cristal de quartzo de 9,216 MHz por otro de 10,240MHz.
> La salida es cuadrada , pero basta un filtro pasa bajo para quedarse senoidal muy limpia , pero antes del jo recomando poner un paso ayslador (buffer) conposto por algunas puertas logicas (inversoras ) en serie.
> La salida del PLL es lo pino 4 del CI4 (CD4046) .
> ...


En efecto eso he observado... de hecho en el PDF se observa un filtro paso bajo de salida... aunque no se si esto bastará para que la señal sea una perfecta senoide. En España se usa canalización de 9 Khz asi que por eso no hay problema...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 31, 2021)

Una onda cuadrada es rica en harmonicas inpares ( x3 , x5, x7) , entonses si tu filtro pasa bajos deja pasar la frequenzia fundamental (fo) y corta de la segunda harmonica (x2) en adelante , seguramente la salida es una senoide perfecta.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 31, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Una onda cuadrada es rica en harmonicas inpares ( x3 , x5, x7) , entonses si tu filtro pasa bajos deja pasar la frequenzia fundamental (fo) y corta de la segunda harmonica (x2) en adelante , seguramente la salida es una senoide perfecta.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Estoy con photoshop "intentando" obtener el fotolito de la PCB, me está costando trabajo llegar a buen puerto y los resultados no son perfectos, recordar que proviene de una fotografía por lo que he tenido que emplearme a fondo con photoshop, todo a partir de una foto sacada en Internet... Me da a mi que el problema va a ser encontrar el cristal, los demás componentes no creo que cueste mucho...


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 1, 2021)

Bueno, aquí tengo el PCB definitivo que creo que irá bien tras un largo trabajo con photoshop, no me puedo quejar de la calidad cuando esto proviene de una foto en la Web... todavía quedan unos detalles por pulir.

Y además, pongo las tablas de programación,el cristal de 9.216 Mhz lo venden en Aliexpress y ya lo tengo pedido...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2021)

Hola estimado Don Andraxx , si ao invés de filtrar la salida del sintectizador ustedes usa su salida ya cuadrada para excitar un amplificador clase D o mismo clase E .
Eses amplificadores posuen alto rendimento , despues ustedes modula en AM alto nivel y asi seguramente vaias a tener si un  potente TX en ondas médias .
Para inspiración mire ese enlaçe aca : MicroHobby y ese otro aca : AM vysílač 25 W PLL 530-1800 kHz - Pira.cz
Mas ese : TRANSMISSORES AM(NOVIDADES)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 12, 2021)

Resubo el hilo para decir que he conseguido montar el sintetizador PLL de OM, el cristal de 9,216 Mhz lo he pedido en Aliexpress, me queda por hacer funcionar la fase final de amplificación con los filtros... el nivel de salida es elevado diría que de varias decenas de miliwatios, lo que observo es que si conecto la salida del 4053 directamente a la antena se acopla un zumbido, pienso que es por un mal aislamiento por lo que veo imprescindible montar la siguiente fase de amplificación con el BC548/2N3904, pongo fotos del montaje en placa uniprint.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 12, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Resubo el hilo para decir que he conseguido montar el sintetizador PLL de OM, el cristal de 9,216 Mhz lo he pedido en Aliexpress, me queda por hacer funcionar la fase final de amplificación con los filtros... el nivel de salida es elevado diría que de varias decenas de miliwatios, lo que observo es que si conecto la salida del 4053 directamente a la antena se acopla un zumbido, pienso que es por un mal aislamiento por lo que veo imprescindible montar la siguiente fase de amplificación con el BC548/2N3904, pongo fotos del montaje en placa uniprint.


Don Andrxx estuve estudiando ese diseño y veo malo lo paso amplificador pós la llave CD4053 ( modulador AM propriamente dicha).
Yo personalmente providenciaria una polarización DC en la Base del transistor "Q1" (2N3904) de modo a ese andar en clase A y NO en clase "C" , mire que NO hay cualquer polarización DC en su Base y si un unico resistor "R21" para masa o tierra (clase "C").
La clase "C" tiene bueno rendimento en la salida de RF , pero es puebre en termos de "lineariedad" o sea hay mucha distorción en lo sinal amplificado.
Como lo sinal pos llave CD4053 ya es un tipo  modulado en AM , lo paso posterior obrigatoriamente tiene que sener lo mas "lineal" possible para NO deteriorar la calidad de la modulación aun mas si tratando de AM !
!Saludos desde Brasil !
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 12, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Don Andrxx estuve estudiando ese diseño y veo malo lo paso amplificador pós la llave CD4053 ( modulador AM propriamente dicha).
> Yo personalmente providenciaria una polarización DC en la Base del transistor "Q1" (2N3904) de modo a ese andar en clase A y NO en clase "C" , mire que NO hay cualquer polarización DC en su Base y si un unico resistor "R21" para masa o tierra (clase "C").
> La clase "C" tiene bueno rendimento en la salida de RF , pero es puebre en termos de "lineariedad" o sea hay mucha distorción en lo sinal amplificado.
> Como lo sinal pos llave CD4053 ya es un tipo  modulado en AM , lo paso posterior obrigatoriamente tiene que sener lo mas "lineal" possible para NO deteriorar la calidad de la modulación aun mas si tratando de AM !
> ...


Aqui es que tengo varias dudas, la primera es que no se si dejar el PLL para modular una simple senoide y luego modular en un paso final o bien intentar atacar la etapa de potencia que publiqué atrás con el kit directamente pero a través del filtro... SIN la fase de amplificación... ya que he visto que el nivel de señal es más que aceptable. Eso si, lanza espurias en la banda de FM, débiles pero las lanza.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 12, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Aqui es que tengo varias dudas, la primera es que no se si dejar el PLL para modular una simple senoide y luego modular en un paso final o bien intentar atacar la etapa de potencia que publiqué atrás con el kit directamente pero a través del filtro... SIN la fase de amplificación... ya que he visto que el nivel de señal es más que aceptable. Eso si, lanza espurias en la banda de FM, débiles pero las lanza.


Hablas de frequenzias espurias en FM , mucho estraño todo eso una ves que en  FM las frequenizas de funcionamento  son practicamente  de una centiena de MHz y ese sintetizador anda en lo maximo 1,7Mhz !
No serian algun harmonico de orden elevada una ves que la generación es toda hecha en modo digital ( sinal cuadrado rico en harmonicos inpares) , pero si todo ese engendro si queda cerriado en una caja mectalica debidamente desacoplado por capacitores tipo pasamuros y la ayuda de filtros pasa bajos en la salida de RF ,esa hecha por un conector coaxial creo que  todo eso aniquila esa situación que aclaras o reclamas.
Bueno cuanto a aprovechar lo PLL propriamente dicho solamente para generar la frequenzia de la portadora y despues modular lo AM en alto nivel ya en lo paso final de RF es una buena salida.
Otra salida es aprovechar ese diseño como ya fue hecho o sea  con modulador AM ya  inbutido y despues filtrar adecuadamente y por fin amplificar linearmente hasta la potenzia final deseada.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 12, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hablas de frequenzias espurias en FM , mucho estraño todo eso una ves que en  FM las frequenizas de funcionamento  son practicamente  de una centiena de MHz y ese sintetizador anda en lo maximo 1,7Mhz !
> No serian algun harmonico de orden elevada una ves que la generación es toda hecha en modo digital ( sinal cuadrado rico en harmonicos inpares) , pero si todo ese engendro si queda cerriado en una caja mectalica debidamente desacoplado por capacitores tipo pasamuros y la ayuda de filtros pasa bajos en la salida de RF ,esa hecha por un conector coaxial creo que  todo eso aniquila esa situación que aclaras o reclamas.
> Bueno cuanto a aprovechar lo PLL propriamente dicho solamente para generar la frequenzia de la portadora y despues modular lo AM en alto nivel ya en lo paso final de RF es una buena salida.
> Otra salida es aprovechar ese diseño como ya fue hecho o sea  con modulador AM ya  inbutido y despues filtrar adecuadamente y por fin amplificar linearmente hasta la potenzia final deseada.
> ...


Bueno, traigo buenas noticias, tras montar el filtro propuesto directamente a la salida del 4053 senoide limpia en el osciloscopio y sin espurias... luego pongo fotos, voy a intentar excitar una etapa de amplificación a ver que me encuentro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 12, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Bueno, traigo buenas noticias, tras montar el filtro propuesto directamente a la salida del 4053 senoide limpia en el osciloscopio y sin espurias... luego pongo fotos, voy a intentar excitar una etapa de amplificación a ver que me encuentro.


Me recorde de un viejo truco Indio para mejorar aun mas la rejeción de la frequenzia de referenzia de 9Khz que puede haber en la portadora de RF .
Debes canbiar lo resistor "R10" de 100Kohmios por dos resistores de 47Kohmios en serie , en lo punto central desa serie debes poner un capacitor de desacople para masa o tierra ( ese tiene que sener do tipo Poliester Mectalizado o Mylar o Polipropileno ) cujo valor capacitivo nomas mi recuerdo cual es  , pero es facil de determinar , poco valor capacitivo NO filtra mucho lo sinal de la referenzia de 9KHz , ya un demasiado valor capacitivo y la malla cerriada de control del PLL si queda inestable o sea esa tende a oscilar ( si queda inestable el enganjamento de frequenzia).
Los capacitores "C26" ( 100nF) y "C27" (470nF) tanbien tienen que sener obrigatoriamente do tipo Poliester Mectalizado o Mylar o Poliprolileno.
Capacitores tipo Ceramico Disco (lentejas) NO te sirve para ese tipo de servico ( filtro) y si solamente para desacople de alimentación!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 12, 2021)

Si se va a amplificar con varias etapas, yo no o dudaría un instante, modulación de alto nivel en las dos ultimas y el PLL todas etapas clase C sin el 4053 que quedaría fuera.

De la forma que esta hay que "preocuparse" por la linealidad/distorsión de todas las etapas posteriores al 4053.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 12, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si se va a amplificar con varias etapas, yo no o dudaría un instante, modulación de alto nivel en las dos ultimas y el PLL todas etapas clase C sin el 4053 que quedaría fuera.
> 
> De la forma que esta hay que "preocuparse" por la linealidad/distorsión de todas las etapas posteriores al 4053.


!Esa topologia propuesta arriba es la de mejor rendimento en medias y altas potenzias !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 12, 2021)

Buenas noches pues la verdad es que acabo de conectar el PLL a la etapa de potencia y tras hacer algunos ajustes en el punto de trabajo del primer paso amplificador para evitar compresión al modular, funciona perfectamente, como la potencia no supera los 3 W cosa con la que me conformo sobradamente me merece la pena seguir amplificando linealmente la señal hasta la salida obteniéndose una perfecta senoide con además, una muy buena calidad de audio. Con esta configuración la cobertura con la antena que ahora no puedo montar porque en España es de noche sería sobre unos 3-4 Km alrededor de mi casa que no está nada mal.

Otras propuestas con transistores bipolares NPN serían Sintetizador - BC547 - 2N3053 - BD124/BD135 - y ya a partir de aquí algún transistor tipo S2000 como el que utilizan las TV CRT como salida horizontal, ese tipo en concreto hasta donde yo puedo saber, es un NPN puro sin el diodo en su interior. En esa última fase se modularía en alto nivel con un transformador de modulación que tengo de un transmisor CB CARKIT.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 14, 2021)

Sigo ensayando con el circuito... me estoy dando cuenta que si sobremodulo o aumento graves, hay una muy residual modulación en frecuencia a la vez que de amplitud, además, la calidad de sonido es buena pero tampoco puede aumentar mucho el volumen pues empieza a distorsionar un poco y la distorsión no es problema de alinealidad de la fase de potencia, pienso que es defecto del circuito. Me da a mi que lo correcto va a ser usarlo como sintetizados y modular en el paso final en alto nivel.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Sigo ensayando con el circuito... me estoy dando cuenta que si sobremodulo o aumento graves, hay una muy residual modulación en frecuencia a la vez que de amplitud, además, la calidad de sonido es buena pero tampoco puede aumentar mucho el volumen pues empieza a distorsionar un poco y la distorsión no es problema de alinealidad de la fase de potencia, pienso que es defecto del circuito. Me da a mi que lo correcto va a ser usarlo como sintetizados y modular en el paso final en alto nivel.


Hola caro Don Andrxx te recomendo altamente a poner algumas puertas logicas inversoras en serie como buffer ( paso ayslador) entre la salida del VCO pino 4 (4046) y lo modulador AM (4053)
Es facil saper si hay modulación FM residual , basta medir con lo auxilio de un Osciloscopio lo pino 1 del PLL 4046 .
Cuando debidamente enganjado ese pino si queda en nivel logico alto , cuando desenganchado ese nivel baja .
Cuando su nivel logico es inestable eso denuncia la modulación FM residual al rictimo del audio modulante.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 15, 2021)

Hola caro Don Andrxx encontre al azar ese diseño aca y lo veo con muy buena pinta ( bien elaborado) : 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/electronics/comments/b68038
, es mucho similar al tujo pero un poco mas elaborado aun.
Deseo que te guste y quizaz te inspire en algo mas.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 15, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Andrxx encontre al azar ese diseño aca y lo veo con muy buena pinta ( bien elaborado) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias por el aporte Daniel... la verdad es que creo que hace tiempo vi en Youtube un video en el que el circuito era parecido a ese, por ahora estoy contento con el desempeño de mi modulador, para los experimentos que estoy haciendo más que sirve, esta mañana he estado haciendo pruebas con la antena grande y la etapa de potencia y muy bien... cobertura de 2-3 Km aunque ya digo, cuando se sobremodula un poco el la señal tiene a desplazarse levemente de frecuencia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 15, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte Daniel... la verdad es que creo que hace tiempo vi en Youtube un video en el que el circuito era parecido a ese, por ahora estoy contento con el desempeño de mi modulador, para los experimentos que estoy haciendo más que sirve, esta mañana he estado haciendo pruebas con la antena grande y la etapa de potencia y muy bien... cobertura de 2-3 Km aunque ya digo, cuando se sobremodula un poco el la señal tiene a desplazarse levemente de frecuencia.


Entonses debes "ayslar" mejor lo paso PLL propriamente dicho del paso modulador AM.
Debes poner puertas logicas en serie entre la salida del VCO y lo CI modulador .
Una alimentación distinta solamente para lo PLL tanbien es bienvenida.
Una caja mectalica para cerriar todo lo PLL tanbien es muy bueno.
Ahora si fuese un sensillo oscilador pilotado por un Cristal de Quartzo como generador de la portadora nada de eso serias nesesario! , Jajjajajajajajjaja
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 16, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Entonses debes "ayslar" mejor lo paso PLL propriamente dicho del paso modulador AM.
> Debes poner puertas logicas en serie entre la salida del VCO y lo CI modulador .
> Una alimentación distinta solamente para lo PLL tanbien es bienvenida.
> Una caja mectalica para cerriar todo lo PLL tanbien es muy bueno.
> ...


Efectivamente Daniel pero ya NO se fabrican cristales a medida, se de lo que habló, ya investigué, por lo menos en España.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Efectivamente Daniel pero ya NO se fabrican cristales a medida, se de lo que habló, ya investigué, por lo menos en España.


Aca por eses pagos (Brasil) hay una enpresa que hace , pero hasta onde se en realidad son todos  hechos en China y la enpresa local los solamente revende.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 24, 2021)

Buenas tardes, resubo el hilo porque tengo novedades.

Resulta ser que mi sintetizador, por el motivo que sea, dejó de modular audio y de dar potencia en salida, la causa fué una avería en el LM358. Lo sustituí, dado su elevado precio en España, por un CHN4558 extraido de una placa vieja de un reproductor DVD de desguace, además, sustituí el CD4053 por uno nuevo de philips, siendo al antiguo de toshiba extraido en su día de una mesa de mezclas de video que estaba reparando, los extraje porque sospechaba que estaba siendo la causante de una avería que luego no fué tal.

Pues desde que he hecho estos cambios, el PLL modula enteramente en AM y ha dejado de modular residualmente en FM como me quejaba estos meses atrás en mensajes que escribí aquí en su día. En resumen, creo que el culpable de la modulación residual en FM era el CD4053 porque veía que se calentaba por lo que intuyo que podría tener algún tipo de problema. La configuración es la misma, sintetizador PLL AM modulado en bajo nivel el cual ataca a una etapa con el BC548, 2N3053 y finalmente el transistor BD124.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 24, 2021)

El 4053 al ser llaves y de tecnología Cmos es posible que pueda estar defectuosa debido a la fragilidad ante la estática, etc. y supongo que lo del LM358 es "chanza" ya que por aquí se consiguen a 5 unidades por aproximadamente 1U$A.

Todos ellos son de uso común en aparatos electrónicos de diverso índole, sobre todo el doble operacional LM358.

Gracias por compartir las soluciones/experiencias, saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 24, 2021)

El LM358 es NOS de Samsung con el logo antiguo y el CD4053 de Toshiba de los años 80, pienso que este último estaba dañado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 24, 2021)

Hola a todos, aprovechando lo tema dejo aca una dica :
Circuitos integrados do tipo llaves analogicas  ( 4066 , 4016 , 4053 , etc........) generalmente son hechas internamente con varias llaves , asi cuando sobrar llaves sin uso debemos definir un estado cualquer en lo pino de control que sobra y si possible aterrar los otros pinos para cerar esa  en definitivo.
Aclaro eso porque muy desafortunadamente puede tener una "envidia" entre las llaves que sobran y las que realmente son enpleyadas.
Esplicando mejor las llaves que sobran y NO son conectadas a nada y nin tienem un estado  definido acaban "conrropendo o molestando" las llaves que realmente si quedan en uso , causando un funcionametnto erratico.
Ese efecto tanbien puede ocorrer con otros Circuitos integrados Digitales ( puertas logicas , dibisores etc....) , portanto cuando usar eses conponentes multiplos en un unico Chip no debemos olvidar desa precaución , o sea definir un estado logico para las puertas o disposictivos sobrantes.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## mcrven (Oct 24, 2021)

Fantasma dijo:


> he construido  un pequeño emisor AM, pero la antena debe estar sobre el receptor. al alejarla no se escucha nada
> 
> ¿alguien ne puede sugerir alguna antena pa emision AM que pueda construir?



La verda es que, cada día parece que entiendo menos...

Este tema comenzó have unos 15 años a esta parte y, es de hacer notar que el interesado no ha vuelto a aparecer, desde esa fecha a hoy.

Por otro lado, este tema se ha vuelto "OFF-TOPIC" pués, desde el comienzo se ha venido discurriendo acerca de una cantidad de temas que, poco o nada tienen relación con la respuesta pretendida por Fantasma, a excepción del post #2 con el aporte de Tecnicdeso.

COLEGAS: Cuando emitamos respuestas a un tema, no nos desviemos del origen y/o contenido de las consultas planteadas.

Reciban todos, los cordiales saludos...


----------



## ea3glb (Abr 7, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> La verda es que, cada día parece que entiendo menos...
> 
> Este tema comenzó have unos 15 años a esta parte y, es de hacer notar que el interesado no ha vuelto a aparecer, desde esa fecha a hoy.
> 
> ...


Eso mismo me preguntaba yo hace un rato navegando por el hilo, a ver si me acostaba sabiendo algo nuevo y si alguien me desvelaba la diferencia de una antena de FM, con una de AM, la de SSB, FSK... etc, pero nada, solo ha faltado hablar sobre la crianza del champiñón, cuando la respuesta era simple y escueta (al menos que yo sepa)


----------

